# OK Joe Highland extra firebox bracing I made.



## Tallbald (Jan 29, 2018)

Maybe this was an answer to a non-existent problem. Or, maybe in the long run it will be a help to me.
 I have seen videos where some offset smoker owners have welded a pair diagonal braces going from the bottom wire shelf, or lower ends of the steel legs to the outer edge (door end) of the firebox. So I guess I'm not alone in my concerns. But I have no welder.
 With the high temperatures the firebox contains, and the lighter gauge steel used on my smoker than on some of the more expensive makes, I figured an extra brace wouldn't hurt. The firebox has downward leverage on the end of the food chamber anyway. With heat expansion and cooling contraction I wondered if over time stress cracking could develop at the bolt holes holding the FB to the cook chamber. or stress on the welded cook chamber ends.
 I took a scrap piece of square steel tubing, made some aluminum shims to bring the thickness up, then attached the brace in place between the FB and the legs.
Time will tell if I wasted my effort or made an improvement to my already nicely made smoker. At zero*new cost to me the brace was priced right too.
*edit: I forgot I did have to buy the bolts and spray paint. Don.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Feb 16, 2018)

you can solve this problem by getting the firebox welded into place.


----------



## Tallbald (Feb 16, 2018)

I can weld but as explained, I have no welder. What I did have though is the steel square tubing and aluminum plate to do what I did. And costs are a consideration for my loving wife and me. This was essentially free. Either way--brace or weld-- I think it's a good fix for a maybe problem. Don.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 16, 2018)

Looks like a good solution there, for not a lot of money.

Chris


----------



## Tallbald (Feb 16, 2018)

Thank you. We live on a rather fixed income, but enjoy the game of finding ways around a slimmer bank account than we had earlier in life. We are "repurposers" too. The square steel tubing is from a steel hammock a neighbor was throwing out at the curb, and the aluminum sheet was a salvaged construction work sign pulled from a dumpster several years ago. Yeah, I did have to buy the bolts and black high heat spray paint. But Tractor Supply here in town sells bolts by the pound. Don.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Feb 16, 2018)

Tallbald said:


> Thank you. We live on a rather fixed income, but enjoy the game of finding ways around a slimmer bank account than we had earlier in life. We are "repurposers" too. The square steel tubing is from a steel hammock a neighbor was throwing out at the curb, and the aluminum sheet was a salvaged construction work sign pulled from a dumpster several years ago. Yeah, I did have to buy the bolts and black high heat spray paint. But Tractor Supply here in town sells bolts by the pound. Don.


If you can weld, you could put all of your money into a welder to make some cash on the side....just saying.


----------



## Tallbald (Feb 16, 2018)

That would be great for sure. Wish some things were within my reach these days. But hey! I have a real smoker now! Don.


----------

